# Sean Stephenson = motivational speaker



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

This speaker is giving me hopes about life.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Seanclinch


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## anthonyansel (Jul 23, 2012)

Public speaking can also be considered a discourse community. Interpersonal communication and public speaking have several components that embrace such things as motivational speaking, leadership/personal development, business, customer service, large group communication, and mass communication. Business workshops


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

There is something about motivational speakers that I just don't trust, I find them insincere they make money out of people with no confidence and low self esteem.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> There is something about motivational speakers that I just don't trust, I find them insincere they make money out of people with no confidence and low self esteem.


Yeah...


----------

